# Samurai Jack returning in 2016 with new season



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2015)

Toonami



> &#8220;Adult Swim is excited to announce that JACK IS BACK. Creator and executive producer Genndy Tartakovsky continues the epic story of Samurai Jack with a new season of episodes that will premiere on Adult Swim&#8217;s Toonami block in 2016.&#8221;



]


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 2, 2015)

Catering to that early 2000's nostalgia train. I'm not complaining, Samurai Jack was one of the best shows CN had back then.


----------



## Boofchuck (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm more than ready for this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2015)

Don Vito said:


> Catering to that early 2000's nostalgia train.



They've been doing this ever since the Toonami relaunch.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 2, 2015)

They relaunched Toonami? And it's a part of Adult Swim? WOW! Man, I need to start watching TV again!

After well over a decade, Jack returns! AMAZING!


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 2, 2015)

Awesome! Always liked the animation and story-lines but then it disappeared. Caught back up with it on Boomerang. Then it was gone. very cool.


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## Sofos (Dec 2, 2015)

Now bring back the REAL Teen Titans. Not this stupid Teen Titans Go crap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2015)

Sofos said:


> Now bring back the REAL Teen Titans. Not this stupid Teen Titans Go crap.



If you can get passed the fact that it's a completely different show, TTG is actually pretty good, IMO. 

although the digs at the original Teen Titans series burn.


----------



## lemeker (Dec 8, 2015)

Welcome Back Jack, it's been tooo long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 15, 2016)

http://teacupballerina.tumblr.com/post/145966321126


----------



## Humbuck (Jun 16, 2016)

Samurai Jack Preview - Adult Swim


----------

